# 9mm ammo is now $9.99/box WTH!



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, now I'm closer to making a decision whether or not to give up on shooting handguns. The local paper had an ad for 9mm WWB at $9.99 or $8.99 for a box of ten. IIRC, a year ago it was $5.99/box. I know this has been hashed before, but WHY? I realize no one here has the answers, but with the uprise almost weekly of gasoline, groceries and now my hobby of sport shooting...:smt022...it's depressing to say the least.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use CCI Blazer - at academy it jumped over a dollar more and is around $7.60 or so per box. I feel your pain. Until Dec 31, 2005, it was $3.86 per box.


----------



## rufusdog88 (Jan 12, 2008)

it sure is depressing but for the most part if we stop shooting then the mindless anti gunners win. It's time to start to roll your own.:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

It is all tied into the cost of raw materials. Lead, brass, copper etc. have all gone through the roof, not to mention the cost to ship it, and the price of ammo follows.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Profit also goes up! Maybe this will help. :anim_lol:


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

Gas and everything else goes up eventually. It was time for ammo to go up in price also.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> Well, now I'm closer to making a decision whether or not to give up on shooting handguns. The local paper had an ad for 9mm WWB at $9.99 or $8.99 for a box of ten. IIRC, a year ago it was $5.99/box. I know this has been hashed before, but WHY? I realize no one here has the answers, but with the uprise almost weekly of gasoline, groceries and now my hobby of sport shooting...:smt022...it's depressing to say the least.


Um... there's a war on.

Government genius has decided to fortify gasoline with ethanol from corn - driving up corn and feedstock prices. Methanol would be better since it can be made from sh^t and subsidize local government sewage treatment.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

When hasn't there been a war on somewhere.

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rufusdog88 said:


> It's time to start to roll your own.:smt1099


I'm seriously considering starting to reload. I'm tired of having to scrounge around to find cheap .223. I'm just going to wait to do it until we move. Fortunately I'll be right only a couple towns away from Baldy and he can get me set up in the right direction. :smt023


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Ha, a box of 9mm FMJ is $11.99 here at walmart. And I thought it was sorta crazy. But, I once owned a Glock 20. Imagine buying ammo for that...
You'd better grab that $10 box and embrace it haha.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's expensive, and makes loading your own more worthwhile than in the era of cheap ammo. Those days may be gone. But I try to look at it with some perspective that may be lacking in guys who are too young to remember the bad old days before surplus ammo, Wolf, WWB, and Blazer Brass. Back in the 1980s, a box of 9mm (or whatever) cost way more than it does now, adjusted for inflation.

I don't shoot as much as I did in my competition days, or I would probably go back to reloading. But now I prefer more structured training/practice and don't burn nearly as much ammo as I used to.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

That's why I bought my .22. Even with 9mm at $45 for 250 (UMC; it used to be $36) .22 ammo is still $15 for 500 (Rem GBs). It ain't just me; when I went to the range this weekend there were no less than four Ruger 22s on the firing line out of about 12 lanes, and mine and another's Buckmarks meant that fully half of the guys there were shooting .22.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

i have heard from several gun stores/ranges in my area that the increase in ammo prices has more to do with government demand for ammo materials than anything else. whether or not that is true, i do not know, but it seems to be the consensus in my area.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

polyguy said:


> Ha, a box of 9mm FMJ is $11.99 here at walmart. And I thought it was sorta crazy. But, I once owned a Glock 20. Imagine buying ammo for that...
> You'd better grab that $10 box and embrace it haha.


Ouch. I just found Winchester white box at my local WM: 115gr, brass, FMJ for just under $8/50 and $15/100 box. I thought I'd entered Heaven for gosh sakes!! Perhaps I should go back tomorrow and buy the rest of their stock.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Part of the cost increase is due to the weakness of the US Dollar, part is due to increased cost of fuel for shipping, but the rest is simple supply and demand. China, India, and other blossoming economies are sucking up huge amounts of raw materials, and this drives the prices up. Check these spot price charts for the last 5 years to see what metal prices have been doing:




























Zinc -- quadrupled in price in the last 4 years (at its peak).
Copper, about the same.
Lead -- quadrupled right now, but at its peak, it was *six to seven times more expensive* than in Feb 03!

Copper and Zinc are used to make brass for ammunition cases, and the bullet jackets for JHPs.
The use of Lead in shooting is fairly self-explanatory, right? :mrgreen:


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

WWB 9mm is $15.95/100 at WM right now. Just stocked up. Gonna have to get a lot worse before I become a "slave" to that reloader again.

ps: saving brass in case it gets worse!:smt1099


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't believe the ammo prices! I use .40 S&W and have seen the price raise $5 per 100 round box at WM. I read somewhere that ammo prices are supposed to rise 30-40% from Nov. '07 to around May '08. Crazy! I was looking into reloading but I'm not sure if it would be worth it. I just shot 150 rounds last weekend because I was kind of in a huy to get back home. Out of the 150 rounds, I think I recovered about 16. I ended up just throwing them away. I shoot at an indoor range and the spent brass fly everwhere and bounce around. You'll never be able to collect them. I wonder how others do it? Maybe they just worry about pucking up whatever they can.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Sig Al said:


> I wonder how others do it? Maybe they just worry about pucking up whatever they can.


I'm kind of wierd. I shoot a magazine full and go pick up the brass right away. I can recover 95%+ that way and the little break between magazines relaxes me and keep me from shooting all my stuff too fast and creating super short range trips. If you're at an indoor range can you try to get a lane where a wall is to your right? All of your brass will just pile up right beside you


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

My $15.72 100rds of WWB at Wal-mart just jumped to $18.85 20% increase said the salesman this past week. Picked up 500 rds or .22 while I was buying, going to have to shoot more of the .22.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> Part of the cost increase is due to the weakness of the US Dollar, part is due to increased cost of fuel for shipping, but the rest is simple supply and demand. China, India, and other blossoming economies are sucking up huge amounts of raw materials, and this drives the prices up. Check these spot price charts for the last 5 years to see what metal prices have been doing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo. I don't think this has anything to do with anit-gun anything... it's just the materials are getting more expensive and less abundent.

It sucks. I was at WalMart yesterday looking for an excuse to buy something (so I could get cash back) and wanted to buy a few hundered rounds of .40, but at over $26 per box, I bought some treats for my cat instead.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

> Bingo. I don't think this has anything to do with anit-gun anything... it's just the materials are getting more expensive and less abundent.


Well then, our local ranges need to start sifting through their bullet traps. My local range collects brass and sells it to a company that melts them down into either brass ingots or new unfired casings (the store guy wasn't sure which); why not sell spent bullets for the lead and copper?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Count your blessings. I spent $28.99 for a box of 100 Winchester .45ACP
Weep for me if you can :smt022

I can remember when a gallon of gas was cheeper than a single round!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I bought my first 100-pack of WWB 9mm 115gr tonight. $18.97 plus tax.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I know ammo prices aren't going down any time soon, and having read the recent "If things really go south" thread, I went to Walmart and bought another 700 rounds. :smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought out one of our Walmart's yesterday, and went to the other one today and picked up another 300 WWB 9mm 115gr FMJ $18.47 + tax for each 100 box. At the sporting goods stores here, 50 WWB 115gr FMJ is 12.99, and the Rem UMC 115gr 250 Pack just went up $10 this past week to $54.99. Our Walmart prices haven't gone up yet. If I could, I would buy out the WM I was at today as well. They have quite a bit left, and hopefully that doesn't go up too soon. I have 850 rounds waiting to be fired and teasing me....can never have too much though, and I'm gettin money together to go buy them out before it goes up at WM too 

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I bought out one of our Walmart's yesterday, and went to the other one today and picked up another 300 WWB 9mm 115gr FMJ $18.47 + tax for each 100 box. At the sporting goods stores here, 50 WWB 115gr FMJ is 12.99, and the Rem UMC 115gr 250 Pack just went up $10 this past week to $54.99. Our Walmart prices haven't gone up yet. If I could, I would buy out the WM I was at today as well. They have quite a bit left, and hopefully that doesn't go up too soon. I have 850 rounds waiting to be fired and teasing me....can never have too much though, and I'm gettin money together to go buy them out before it goes up at WM too
> 
> -Jeff-


Hmmm. My Walmart just went up a couple of weeks ago to the prices you are talking about. WWB/100 was $15.72 and went up to the $18.50 mark and the WWB 50 box that was about $8.50 went up to $9.97. So if your telling me your Walmart has been at these prices for a while and your expecting an increase then maybe I'd better go back and buy some more. But these prices really are only a couple of weeks old at my store.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I was just at Wally World tonight and nearly had a heart attack. The cheap .223 was almost $9.00 a box! I gotta start reloading or I won't be able to afford to shoot.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Hmmm. My Walmart just went up a couple of weeks ago to the prices you are talking about. WWB/100 was $15.72 and went up to the $18.50 mark and the WWB 50 box that was about $8.50 went up to $9.97. So if your telling me your Walmart has been at these prices for a while and your expecting an increase then maybe I'd better go back and buy some more. But these prices really are only a couple of weeks old at my store.


These are the prices that I've been seeing for a little while now. All of our places whose prices are rising just went up within the past week and Walmart hasn't moved...yet....

-Jeff-


----------



## vel525 (Feb 13, 2008)

Same price here in VA. Went this weekend and got some WWB (100) for $18.50 and they also had some CCI Brass (50) for $8.50 so picked up some of them too.


----------

